

Ask HN: Can someone list the software writern in pure C? - z3phyr

It will be great, if you list in three catagories, namely - current(code is mantained, and new code is added/writern example linux kernel (it will be C till linus is alive)), new/upcomming, legecy...
What is the future of C, in the age of parrlel computing?
======
GeneralMayhem
No.

Such a list would be almost interminable. You could ask "what sorts of things
is pure C still used for?" and then you could get a reply that lists
categories - the GNU suite, drivers, kernels, etc. - but asking for a list of
C programs is ridiculous.

------
Millennium
For the last 40 years, C has been on a very short list of the most common
programming languages on the market. It might not always have been at the top,
but it has never been very far from the top since it was created. This means
that the list of software written in C is simply too large to put here, or
just about anywhere.

As for the future of C in an age where more tasks are being done in parallel,
the C11 standard may give better information than I can.

~~~
z3phyr
Yeah, I understand how much indispensible C is in computer science... It IS
difficult to list all...

Ok, I ask to list by relevancy and popularity, like at least top 20?? Or at
least list promising recent/upcomming projects.

------
JoachimSchipper
You could look at e.g. <https://github.com/languages/C> and
[http://sourceforge.net/directory/language:c/freshness:recent...](http://sourceforge.net/directory/language:c/freshness:recently-
updated/).

Interesting projects could include Linux/PostgreSQL (current) and Redis
(pretty new); I tend to steer clear of unmaintained software, so I cannot help
you there.

------
pbeckingham
Lua. Checkout the source code - it's gorgeous.

